# Quick - alternative Route to CA Grapevine (I-5)?



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2007)

My husband has been in Ontario on a business trip.  He was supposed to drive home tonight, but the Grapevine is supposed to be closed due to snow until tomorrow.  I think he should stay put, but he thinks he can find an alternate route.    I think he is in for a v-e-r-y long night.  What IS the alternate route?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 17, 2007)

Denise,

We were traveling from Newport Coast to San Jose via I-5 two years ago. I-5 ended up being closed at Castaic (exploding oil tankers and fires and all that) and there were only two alternates...101 or some smaller road through the mountains. That was it. Since we had already been on the road for 1 or more hours before the signs for the road closure were flashing, we took 101 and it took us 9 hours to get home  . We haven't been brave enough to drive down to SoCal since....

He should stay put. I can't imagine any alternate road being pleasant. At least there won't be snow on 101, but it will take him a long time to get home.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2007)

My DH called and said he is coming home via Barstow (413 mi.) and he was going to drive on through the night.  (He left LA after 7 pm.)  I asked him what he would tell me if I was going to pull such a dumb stunt and he said he would tell me to find a motel and spend the night.  I said, "thank you, now please follow your own advice!"  He "said," he will stop at 11:00 a get a motel for the rest of the night - he better! :annoyed:


----------



## Denise L (Jan 18, 2007)

Denise,

Your husband must really miss you to drive home tonight. I hope he stops in a few minutes and gets off the road.


----------



## rockedge (Jan 18, 2007)

*alt route*

he can take the 395 towards mojave then go thru tehachapi to bakersfield, otherwise the 101 is the only other way


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope he gets home okay.  I would have suggested 101.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 19, 2007)

Denise,

How was your husband's drive home?


----------

